# Reel Worthless Bahamas trip



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We had a great trip to the Bahamas. We fished out Chub Cay most of the time. We caught3 blue marlin and all the dolphin you wanted catch.The dolphin were on the small size most were 10-15#s. We caught 2thatwere in the 35# range. We alsodid a little deep dropping and caught some yellow eye snapper, blackfin snapper, and a couple mystic grouper.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

hey newbie learn how to post pictures (hit enter after each one so that my lazy ass doesn't have to scroll forever just to see them)

good report...ya'll back home yet mylo?


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Yea we are back for a couple weeks. We took the boat back to Viking to finish the punch list. when they are done we are bringing it home. My bad on the pics.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

its all good, the pictures were worth scrolling for. shoot me a PM with your new number I need to get up with you


----------



## Night Moves (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Pics Myles! Sure have come a long way from the bi-weekly Outcast fishing report. Man I miss those! Looks like the pockethas beenhot this year. Lots of good reports over on the FS forum. Be a lot better if Chub wasn't raking people over the coals for dockage.


----------

